# TBI CAI adapter plate



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Alright guys, not sure if this has been discusses before, I couldn't seem to find anything specific using the search. Yea, I searched.

Most Import guys get a new car and withing a week get a CAI for it. Since no one makes them for our cars that are funtional and worth the cash, y'all have taken the project upon yourselves. Last week at Autozone I found an adapter plate that mounts on top of out TBI intakes, and will accept a CAI pipe. It says it's for '88-94 Sentras, as well as many other cars. It's cost is about $15. You just remove the complete airbox and plate, remove the 4 TB screws and put the plate on and put the screws back in, nice and simple. All is left is the intake tube and filter. Now, there is a few vacuum lines just like any other car. Since I'm going to have a muffler shop do my pipe, I'm gonna have them weld on flanges for vacuum lines and I just need to get longer hoses for the lines. Hook the filter up and drive away. Has anyone seen this little intake adapter?? Or am I the only one wandering into AutoZone's Rice Section???


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

gezz ill go take a look out there ... since ill be probably changing piping soon to put the intercooler ...  nice found !!


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

That's it, screw my 2.25" catback, I'm getting the adapter and filter Tuesday. I'll fit it on and just use dryer duct hose for a while to see how it goes. I'm sick of my car pinging and accelerating slow when the motor gets to normal operating temp. Stupid high intake temps.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

none of the autozones in my city have anything like that that i've noticed. Could you maybe get a pic of it?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Don't have a digital camera, but i'll figure out who makes it. It seems to have just become available. They now carry several intake adapters like pipe couplers, reducers, flexable intake tubing (3"). Think of a square metal plate with a few holes and slots in it for universal mounting, and a 2.5" or 3" round flange that rises about 1" off of it.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

cool, I guess I'll see it soon then.


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm guessing its a MAF adapter bracket for newer cars. I never thought about using one of those. Was Nissan nice enough to use the same bolt pattern from the older TB's to the newer MAF's? That's good stuff. Nice enginuity!

John


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I looked at the package, it's not a MAF adapter, but they do have one of those, too. It is actually designed at a starting point off the TB for a CAI to be made. It says it is for Nissan 88-94 Sentra, many other Nissans as well ans other imports. Seems like it can be universally used too. Even looks like I could put a CAI on my sisters 88 cutlass with the Tech-4 TBI motor. It's actually called a TB adapter plate.


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

Kewl stuff. Would be great for that DIY turbo piping to ;o)

John


----------



## Enygma (Jan 12, 2003)

Found this on Ebay. Take a look.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6763&item=2429999372

Seems all you need is some pipe. And like SuperSentra says, you can get a muffler shop to weld on flanges for vacuum lines.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

what was the brand name on the plate you got from autozone?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

your digging way too long ago lol  i dont even remember if all of this went throu


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Crazy-Mart said:


> your digging way too long ago lol  i dont even remember if all of this went throu



sorry about that after I posted that I realized it was from a year ago!


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

i think i remember a company doing this in my area... well somewhere in quebec .. they charged an arm for 1... that was about a year ago ... i dont even think the company still exist anymore ...


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

was it DG Racing ? they make one for the B12, as far as I know, you can still get ?











DG Racing


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

if the intake is the one in the picture they can keep it, the purpose of the intake is to pull in cold air, i don't see that one doing that


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

yes it is this one .... ahardb0dy, you could still add a section goind down from there behind the tranny ... as of myself ill have one made for my intercooler setup.. the one in pvc gatta go (some way or another) so i can put the metal piping instead..


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

ive got a guy who will sell the first ever made DG racing intake if anyone is interested? 

that pic is the exact one you would get. that was on his car in MD when we first put it on in 2000 at the very first sentrafest. 

me and DG talked for months and I gave hims specs and all on the item so he could build it.

If anyone is interested in the exact intake you see in that pic email me [email protected] or IM me at loveslosttime on AIM.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

Dropped89 said:


> ive got a guy who will sell the first ever made DG racing intake if anyone is interested?
> 
> that pic is the exact one you would get. that was on his car in MD when we first put it on in 2000 at the very first sentrafest.
> 
> ...


what you see in the picture is a WAI, warm air intake. that peace could easily be fitted for piping to pull down and behind the headlight or front left fender where you will get the most high pressure area. you want velocity and cold air.


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

Couldn't you also mess around with fitting turbo piping on to that? And where can you get this?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

thats about wath i did but in pvc for my turbo piping ... id rather take that intake from DG but it is way over priced for me


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

Crazy-Mart said:


> thats about wath i did but in pvc for my turbo piping ... id rather take that intake from DG but it is way over priced for me


crazymart, I think my friend would sell it very cheep to you , he actually made a CAI out of it. or has an extension peace for it. I will call him for you and see how much he wants for that intake./


----------

